
2,000 year old 'computer' discovered: tech and shipwrecks are rewriting history - carlosgg
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/2000-year-old-computer-discovered/
======
turs0und
"Thanks to an intricate series of gears and dials, the mechanism could be used
as a calendar, to track the phases of the moon, and to predict eclipses."

That's pretty crazy. It would be really cool to understand more about how it
was created/who created it.

Not sure if it's so much rewriting history as demonstrating the extent to
which we've filled in the blanks with guesses.

